# CMRC fall trial, results, Amateur is at BRG



## DSMITH1651 (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks for attending our event, 
The Amature is at BRG 
17776 hwy 95, Foley,MN by mile marker #13
The open, Qualifying, and Derby are on CMRC grounds
Thank you,
Duane


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

Derby call backs to 2nd are:
1,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,12,13,15,17,18,19,21,22,23,26


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

Derby call backs to the 3rd are:
1,3,4,6,8,10,12,14,17,19,21,22,23,26


----------



## Justin Allen (Sep 29, 2009)

Anyone got open callbacks?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby callbacks to the last series

1,4,6,8,13,17,19,21,22

9 total


----------



## DSMITH1651 (Feb 23, 2008)

Open callbacks,
1-2-4-6-9-11-12-13-14-18-19-20-24-25-26-29-34-38-39-41-47-48-50-52-53-54-55-56-60-63-64-65-67-68-69-70-71-72-73-80-81-82-84


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

Derby Results
1st- #6 Clyde/Patton
2nd- #8 Candy/Moody
3rd- #21 Kaos/Troy
4th- #13 Stormy/Troy
RJ- #4 Candy/Troy

JAMs- 22,19,17,1


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Way to go little girl Candy and Charlie on your second.
Gizmo & Dixie


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Clyde and Marc, again, and Candy, Charlie and Bruce!


----------



## Powder1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Open to 3rd; 2-6-9-11-13-18-19-24-26
34-38-41-52-54-55-63-64-67-68-69-80-84. 22 total.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the waterblind

2,6,9,11,13,18,19,24,26,34,38,41,52,54,55,63,64,67,68,69,80,84

22 Total


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

Qual call backs to 2nd series...
5,8,10,12,13,14,15,16,18,19,20,21,24,25,30,31,33,37,38,40,41,42


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to last series

9,11,13,24,26,38,41,52,54,55,64,68,69,80,84

15 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the landblind

1,2,3,4,8,11,12,13,16,19,20,22,24,26,31,34,35,36,38,39,44,49,51,52,56,57,62,64

28 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Am callbacks to the waterblind
2,3,8,11,12,13,20,24,31,34,35,36,38,39,44,51,52,56,57,62,64

21 total 
same place in the morning


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

3,12,13,31,34,36,38,39,51,56,57,62,64

13 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open results

1st-#54 Chase H/ Steve Yozamp O/Paul Hanson ( Qual Natl Open)
2nd-#38 Ike H/ Danny Farmer O/Ronald Aronoff
3rd-#26 Chase H/Lynn Troy O/Susanna Kilty
4th -#52 Rosie O/H Ken Neil
RJ- #13 Ike H/ Steve Yozamp O/Tom Lane

JAMS - 84,69,64,55,24

Congrats to All !!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualifying Results

1st-#19 Dc O/H Roger Weller
2nd-#42 Eddie H/Rick Stawski O/ Alan Pesch
3rd-#40 Levi O/H Milton McClure
4th-#41 Keela H/Mark Smith O/Robert Garrison

RJ-#24

JAMS - 10,14,20,21,33

Congrats to All !!


----------



## swliszka (Apr 17, 2011)

Congrats Paul Hanson (Chase) , Steve Yozamp and Bob Zylla (Pete) . Now CMRC will have two boys at the National Open !!! Awesome----Lynn , you go girl !! Show those boys.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-#64 Whopper O/H Ken Neil (New AFC, Qual for Natl Am)
2nd-#13 Vapor O/H Ken Neil
3rd-#12 Lucky O/H Roger Weller
4th -#38 Rosie O/H Ken Neil

RJ -#31 Chase O/H Paul Hanson

JAMS-57,51,34,3

Congrats to All !!

GO WINDY BABIES !!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Ken and Brenda, the cattle industry owes you a huge thanks for keeping the market in great shape


----------



## medicinebow (Jun 11, 2008)

Thank you to all participants from CMRC!
Special thanks to field trial chair Duane Smith III, field trial seretatary Linda Twiss, volunteers, and bird throwers.


----------

